# Found: new VW camper importer/restorer



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

I make a series of short video diary blogs, mainly about campsites and places to go, but discovered a new VW camper restorer in this film:

http://www.caravandiary.co.uk/?p=68


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Fascinating Blog well done


----------



## ChrisG46 (Aug 20, 2010)

locovan said:


> Fascinating Blog well done


Glad you like it - there's a new one every few days . .


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ChrisG46 said:


> I make a series of short video diary blogs, mainly about campsites and places to go, but discovered a new VW camper restorer in this film:
> 
> http://www.caravandiary.co.uk/?p=68


Hi Chris

I enjoyed that and will be looking in again on your video blogs.

We have the CL that you featured in our MHF Campsite database and it could do with a review from a recent visitor ...maybe you can find time to add one ...do add your link to the video too!

Link To Chestnut Farm entry <<

(click on "write a review" :wink: )

thanks

Mike


----------

